# a new forum



## wartyg (Nov 19, 2008)

here is another new 40k forum

http://wingsofdeathforum.myfineforum.org/posting.php?mode=newtopic&f=35


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

you really shouldn't be advertising other forums mate, especially as your first post usually you'd be welcomed to this forum but come on mate!

give this one a chance before trying to take members away


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Would you like me to give a review and tips on what you've done wrong?

Firstly its a free forum. Big no no. They instantly portray an unprofessional lack of effort. What does it say to prospective new members when an admin can't even pay $6 a month for a proper host? 

Secondly, you have way too many forums, start small and build up. A new member doesn't want to come back to a site with 30 empty forums and 5 new posts. It looks dead, you want minimal forums to highlight the few posts that are made. Think of it as a night club, the site is the nightclub the posts are the people. No one wants to be in a club with no people. This is where the size of the club (number of forums) comes in. A large club with 50 people in is shit. A small club with 50 people in is better. Drop some of the pointless forums. You don't need an empty forum for every codex. Minimise it - Space Marines - all types.










This is crap. It looks like you haven't bothered. Well you haven't its the default header image. Fully theme the skin before you launch.

Your copyright page is wrong. You're legally bound to display the GW copyright information. I'd fix this quicker than a whore with a dodgy bed leg. Saying that I doubt they'd bother their time with "Twisted Theme" at the moment...

All in all i'd score you a 1 out of 10 with a 0.1% chance of being here in a year.


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

i think he'll only make that post tbh, the point was to highlight his own place.

makes you wonder though, why post about a 40k forum in the fantasy section - did he think we'd not notice?

his forum looks very basic anyway - i've left better forums


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

at least pay attention to where you are posting your new forum announcement. please... too barren and empty. 1 post? you could get your friends to post a few times, just to have a small base... who wants to post in a graveyard?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i thought it was fucking brilliant. Jez, i quit. I'm going to shitty40kwhatsit.com.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Minging... I thought it was a pop up ad when I clicked on it...

It's a good job I'm not afraid of change...


...Freakin Twisted Theme...


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeesh, 38 forums in there by my count. Well, aim high, I suppose.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

"I'd fix this quicker than a whore with a dodgy bed leg." 

Jez, you have a hell of a way with words. Just a beautiful run down altogether.


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

i think this could catch on, a weekly review of other 40k forums and tips how to improve
JEZ'S 40K FORUM FUNTIME
 just a suggestion.


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

i second! that sounds f-in awesome!


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

It looks kind of alright to me, though the listed improvements would make it alot better. I still like Heresy better.
Cheers!
:drinks:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Sorry, but this looks bad... Not only are all the comments Jez made true, but also, the only 3 posts actually in the forum at the moment are:



> pokemon are real i have seen em





> no posting rules stats pictures that aren't yours etc


Both by the Admin, and:



> sexy bacon


Sorry but, if you're going to have an immature Admin and Moderator who don't know what Grammar is and don't know what the term 'SPAM' means, then you won't get anywhere. :wink:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That site made me throw up in my mouth without even registering.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

My faith in Heresy is renewed once again.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

> sexy bacon


I agree so much with this That I now love that forum.... Sexy bacon FTW!:laugh:

nah it seems very amateurish but compared to heresy lots of forums do... this place is the sexy bacon


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

there is only 4 registered users.

looks very dark. and problem is there is so many sub forums in it. just like jez pointed out.

i would give it a shot. but im still faithfull to this very fine forum. HERESY ONLINE rules 
:victory:


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

The Son of Horus said:


> My faith in Heresy is renewed once again.


faith in heresy is interestingly oxymoronic...


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

You know what I meant.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah, the new forum looks amazing (by "amazing" I mean bloody awful!" 
I know everyone has to start somewhere but...


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Wow...yeah no thank you.

If you are going to spread the word, don't just say here is a link go there unless you have something great already going. You may have a great idea, a grand image which is really good, but with only a link, the first impression is an empty forum with too many sections, bad start.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

LOL - it actually looks like a lame bot patrol!


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Lol, are you serious about this site? It's rubbish! The most interesting parts were the advertisements! There is nothing! At least start a few threads yourself. Go on Bebo and advertise if your allowed, but do something!


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

torealis said:


> i thought it was fucking brilliant. Jez, i quit. I'm going to shitty40kwhatsit.com.


HAIL THE NEW KING! 

*looks around*

So whatsthe website guys 

jk :laugh:


----------



## Mr.Hill (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow :shok:

I think he is just starting up, but he should get his friends involved in it first. Don't go onto your competition and try to pull people away. He could have started by writing something other than " Pokemon is real"

And btw Pokemon WERE real, but what Inquisitor would let them live?:laugh:


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Mr.Hill said:


> And btw Pokemon WERE real, but what Inquisitor would let them live?:laugh:


I forsee Pokemon Tyrannids in the next Codex. Carnifex, I choose you!


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Bacon can be sexy guys. He's expressing his warped desires in an unconventional fashion.


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> Bacon can be sexy guys. He's expressing his warped desires in an unconventional fashion.


:laugh: lol'ed at that, but no, seriously, who could take a forum like that seriously? It wouldn't be so bad if it said "Hi guys, I'm new, and am starting a new forum, not to compete with you guys or anything! please join, thanks" But, that! That was just unnecesary.


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> Bacon can be sexy guys. He's expressing his warped desires in an unconventional fashion.


That's hot man.


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

bwahahahaha,

hm what do you mean that wasnt a joke website? oh...


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm afraid to click the link :scare:


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

lol do it it's funny you'll be on the site for hours looking through their 3 posts :laugh:


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

haha, i'll bite the bullet, i need hours of entertainment. :wink:


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

The funny thing is Jez, he's taken your advice! he's changed the title, the background, I really see a future for this site!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

when in doubt said:


> The funny thing is Jez, he's taken your advice! he's changed the title, the background, I really see a future for this site!


Actually, he's just used a different default theme. He's just using an 'Unreal Tournament' theme. So he hasn't changed much...


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

still, I think heresy has a major competitor here.....


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow, they're booming. The post count is up 30% from the last time I looked


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

Hmm...

Jezlad hasn't closed this thread. He hasn't banned this member. And he's discussing the ways in which Heresy is better than the other website...

...anyone else think this is a clever stunt? I think it would have been slightly more entertaining if he had started talking between himself and his new persona. 

At least it looks like the goal is a success, kudos.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

i do like scarlax' profile page (the moderator on there)

Occupation: looking for girls

uke: good god i bet that guy has never even seen a real girl!


and jez liking your name on there 'dudethissucks' awesome


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Revelations said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Jezlad hasn't closed this thread. He hasn't banned this member. And he's discussing the ways in which Heresy is better than the other website...
> 
> ...


No, I was genuinely giving advice. We were small fry less than two years ago, I just felt the need to lend a hand.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

I think you ment "I just felt the need to lend a ham"

/sexy bacon


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

Hudson said:


> i do like scarlax' profile page (the moderator on there)
> 
> Occupation: looking for girls
> 
> uke: good god i bet that guy has never even seen a real girl!



Well, if he's never seen one he's probably doing the right thing by looking for em. I'd be curious as hell.


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> No, I was genuinely giving advice. We were small fry less than two years ago, I just felt the need to lend a hand.


.../sigh

Sort of kills the joke when someone responds to it in such a manner...:alcoholic:


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

ok, honestly, how many of you guys clicked on that link??!! :laugh: Man, I made a better site in Computer Applications, but I hope he can improve the site a bit for his benefit. I still haven't looked up that site yet, I'm a bit scared to. :no:

EDIT: Ok, i summoned all my might to enter that freakish place. I love your username Jez, dudethissucks, that's hilarious! I just put Iloveheresy. I wonder how long it will take before we get banned on that site:laugh: oh wow, and no forum rules? tsk tsk:no:


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah guys I kinda wanted free posts too so I decided to post here.

And also I went there twice lol


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> Bacon can be sexy guys. He's expressing his warped desires in an unconventional fashion.


*fapfapfapfapfapfapfapfap*










What?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

dudethissucks isn't my username.

I haven't even joined the site. Reminds me of Bloodhounds constant desire to run a site.


----------

